# My little dory project, AKA "Frank, the Lil' Bastard"



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

What a sweet little boat! You're gonna have fun with that project!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

That dory " Lil' Bastard" has so much appeal and character to it. It's just screaming, big water, low water, bring it on!! Love that photo of it resting on the river bank. That's going to be a great winter project for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice! Cant wait to see the build !!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I've seen pics before but never that detailed. It looks like a super fun little boat.

Does it accomplish your "put it in the back of the truck by myself" requirement?

I'm kinda surprised how forward to oars are too...but I bet that is nice in rowdy water. PNW Cataraft style.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

He already chopped it and the oarlocks are now near center.

150-ish lbs so yes, easy loader.

looking forward to everything from low water to rowdy waters. Maybe even the Lochsa!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

So, have you started in on the build yet ?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Older daughter is showing her hog at fair today, her final one and then off to college.

Will probably work on the rebuild/renovation over the winter.

I will probably seal up some of the dry spots so I can take her out this fall...doesn't make sense to do mods without having felt the boat perform first!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Your daughter raises tasty hogs !!!

You guys got water up there? Things are pretty grim down here.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

He'll get some love soon. WAY lighter than I expected. Easy for 2 people to grab by the gunnels and load in the pickup. I'm going to keep him that light.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Finally got on the water! As you can see in the plan/profile view in the first post, there isn't much floor rocker. I really wanted to see how much maneuverability/tracking it would have. To my eye, the floor needed to curve up more at the bow/stern. I can happily say that with such a short waterline that the floor doesn't need to clear the waterline to be maneuverable.

It's a little rocket!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

And some rescue practice



















So...net decision is no changes to the hull/bottom, but I am going to move the oarsmans footwell forward one bay and move the oarlocks forward 4"+
The bow will get about 8" higher.

Borrowed some 8' oars, and will build 7'-4" oars for him.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I love that boat, it is so cool. I bet it will dance down the river's. I was born to be under the stars and skies and that boat would fit the bill nicely, you are so lucky. Happy boating.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

It absolutely dances down the river! We were on a mellow Class I stretch of the MF Flathead I'd never run before, and had two small boulder gardens and a lot of riffles that it just sang!
I sort of want to try it in the Lochsa, but just really want to take this boat out on daytrips and overnights and enjoy being on the river. If I can gain another 4" of flat deck, I can sleep on her!

I hear what you're saying. This season changed my life. When the shutdown hit, I got out in late March, early April..sooner and more frequently than I ever did in past years...and I never let up. Really started enjoying my local rivers more (and a Middle-Main didn't hurt!). Got home from Idaho and my "fun-meter" was pegged and somehow kept boating all through the summer and lower flows; yet maintained domestic harmony.

I may build a second one soon. Too much fun not to share the joy!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

That's downright cute...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

It was crazy fun!

One thing I don’t understand is how far back the seats are in Dimock’s Doryaks. stem high above the water and stern heavy?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

It is back from center, as are the oarstands, however the huge hatch in front likely will offset the weight distribution some


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to go forward. Stern crosshatch is wider/easier to load than the bow, plus I don't _have to_ run with gear in the boat to trim it out.
I'm probably 4" behind fully trimmed out in this pic.


----------

